# 05 Auto Faster than 05 Manual



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I saw that the 05 Auto's 0-60 time is 4.6 sec. and the manual 4.7 sec.
Is the true? It was in a Pontiac info book on the 05 GTO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

YES! Its all true! Be glad you own an auto. 

Actually, its all about weather, driver and weight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

for some reason i knew mike was going to cime in on this one lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

only two things in the world will get my attention immediately. Cars and women. nothing else matters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

i was told long time ago that if it has tits or tires your gonna have trouble with it!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

sounds like a fathers advice, :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> sounds like a fathers advice, :lol:


If you only knew how much I get told I sound like a father. But I aint one!


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> YES! Its all true! Be glad you own an auto.
> 
> Actually, its all about weather, driver and weight.


NO! It's not true. It's the driver!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

suuuuuuuuuuure it is.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

gameover said:


> NO! It's not true. It's the driver!


yup... There are more than a couple 05 M6s running 12s bone friggin stock.. No 04 auto has done that yet.. Mine needed a couple mods to do it..


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

no 2004 has yet, but you didnt mention an 05 auto now did ya?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> suuuuuuuuuuure it is.


Afraid not. I've been at the track and seen both. It's the driver. 
Oh yeah, I own one too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I have GOT to get into an 05 auto!


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

It's easier to get a better 60' in an auto, hence the better times.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

exactly! An auto is quicker but a manual is faster.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

fat nick said:


> It's easier to get a better 60' in an auto, hence the better times.


I cut 1.78's in my M6. How many autos can say that. I know I'm "modded", but even when it was stock it was 1.85's - 1.90. 
Auto's have less HP/TQ and more torque management.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

If you are exclusively a straight-line drag racing knuckledr...um...er..._ethusiast_, then the auto would be alright for you.

If you like to take an active part in _driving_ your car as apposed to just _pointing _ it, then definitely get the 6-speed.

Remember, an automatic cannot anticipate your next move...only _react._


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

gameover said:


> I cut 1.78's in my M6. How many autos can say that. I know I'm "modded", but even when it was stock it was 1.85's - 1.90.
> Auto's have less HP/TQ and more torque management.


Give me a stock 05 auto, with a 3600 stall, drag radials, and I will show you a 1.6 short time!


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

gameover said:


> I cut 1.78's in my M6. How many autos can say that. I know I'm "modded", but even when it was stock it was 1.85's - 1.90.
> Auto's have less HP/TQ and more torque management.


Then you need to drive my car and everyone else I've met with the M6 around here. You're lucky on stock tires to do better than a 2.10 with a M6. Where as an auto can do 1.85-1.90 all day on stockers. And appx. for each tenth you do better in the 60' is a good .15 to .2 better in the 1/4. That is why I seem to be in my area seeing stock M6's struggle to do better than 13.30-13.40's and the autos are 13.00-13.10's all day. Also the M6 is more dependent on traction when shifting gears compared to an auto. Although an M6 will usually trap higher. Also in the auto you lock it in 3rd.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

:agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

fat nick said:


> Then you need to drive my car and everyone else I've met with the M6 around here. You're lucky on stock tires to do better than a 2.10 with a M6. Where as an auto can do 1.85-1.90 all day on stockers. And appx. for each tenth you do better in the 60' is a good .15 to .2 better in the 1/4. That is why I seem to be in my area seeing stock M6's struggle to do better than 13.30-13.40's and the autos are 13.00-13.10's all day. Also the M6 is more dependent on traction when shifting gears compared to an auto. Although an M6 will usually trap higher. Also in the auto you lock it in 3rd.


Thanks, you just confirmed what I've been trying to get through all along,
it's not transmission, IT'S THE DRIVER!
I have yet to see stock autos doing 1.85's. Just ask HotRod, he's probably one of the better drivers here and he's cutting 1.79's w/ a 3000TCI.
The biggest advantage/disadvantage in any race is THE DRIVER.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Give me a stock 05 auto, with a 3600 stall, drag radials, and I will show you a 1.6 short time!


Stock would not include a 3600 stall and DR's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

yes it is, stock motor, trans, gears. if a manual can get a new clutch, I can get a new converter.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> yes it is, stock motor, trans, gears. if a manual can get a new clutch, I can get a new converter.


Who said anything about a new clutch? An aftermarket converter means the trans isn't stock.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

ok, if you want to compare "factory" stock then fine, lets do that. Sure, your manual MAY 60 better, ONCE, but the auto will be more consistent, wont break, and will still get you home after 100 passes. For drag purposes, on street cars, auto is always better unless you want to put all your money in repairs and not mods.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ok, if you want to compare "factory" stock then fine, lets do that. Sure, your manual MAY 60 better, ONCE, but the auto will be more consistent, wont break, and will still get you home after 100 passes. For drag purposes, on street cars, auto is always better unless you want to put all your money in repairs and not mods.


Again, it's all about the driver!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

oh fine, I see your point, and learned your a persistant sob aint ya?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ok, if you want to compare "factory" stock then fine, lets do that. Sure, your manual MAY 60 better, ONCE, but the auto will be more consistent, wont break, and will still get you home after 100 passes. For drag purposes, on street cars, auto is always better unless you want to put all your money in repairs and not mods.


Auto equipped cars are immune to breakage? 

And are we gettin' too worked up over the claimed 1/10th of a second difference 0 - 60 times?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

nope, I dont get worked up. I just try to make others aware that an auto is no longer a slushbox, its actually VERY capable of being better than a manual.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> oh fine, I see your point, and learned your a persistant sob aint ya?


I believe that's true of both of us, huh?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

very much so! :cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> nope, I dont get worked up. I just try to make others aware that an auto is no longer a slushbox, its actually VERY capable of being better than a manual.


Well, the way I see it, I gave up a supposed 1/10th second [best vs. best] in the 0 - 60, but I didn't have to pay the hefty gas guzzler tax, and I didn't lose the 3 - 4 mpg in fuel economy, with every fill-up...and if you try to break it, things are going to break, no matter what you're driving.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

big_mike said:


> nope, I dont get worked up. I just try to make others aware that an auto is no longer a slushbox, its actually VERY capable of being better than a manual.


Nope.


A clutchless sequential manual gearbox such as BMW's SMG and Audi's DSC that can mimic an automatic, yes....a conventional slushbox, No Way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

all you manual guys are biased... although the gas mileage is a complaint of mine, thats gonna suck, but I only drive 5 miles a day so it wont be that bad.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Let's do the simple math:

4 gears and 0% chance of misshift vs. 6 gears and 20% chance of misshift.
4 gears with 0% thinking vs. 6 gears to think about shifting correctly

The auto would therefore be faster at the strip.



The manual is definitely more fun however, therefore that is what I plan to buy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

not faster, quicker! but I will say now and always will: to each his own.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

How about this, We all agree to disagree!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

oh its impossible to get everyone to agree on transmission choice! But we can all agree that we bought what we wanted, are glad we own it, and cant wait for summer time!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I've driven both, and you can get custom valvebodies that truely make auto's, "Manual". Put it in "D" and you are in 3rd, not Drive. Plus you can change out the rear gears to something alot more aggressive and install a Gear Vendors overdrive and basically achive a 7spd auto. (technically 8spd, but you never want to over over drive on an auto.) But this adds like 500 lbs to the car.. if there's room. 

I like the feel of driving a stick 80% of the time. 20% I hate it. This is when my knee is giving me fits and it's rush hour.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

everyone has a preference and I am not trying to change that. I just wish there were more autos than manuals around. I mean, half of the cars I have owned have been manuals. and with that much experience, MY choice is auto. thats just me.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I keep forgetting that this applies only to drag-racing.

_Yawn._


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

we each have our own favorite form of racing, you prefer twisties, I prefer drag. In all other forms of racing, you want a manual, thats understood. My argument is for a drag application, you want an auto.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> we each have our own favorite form of racing, you prefer twisties, I prefer drag. In all other forms of racing, you want a manual, thats understood. My argument is for a drag application, you want an auto.


You had to go and say it again didn't you! You should have said "My arguement is for drag application, I prefer an auto"


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

oh no, no more disputes. We had our discussion, not getting sucked in again!

lol


----------

